# BMW 18 31 700 Clean diesel particulate filter NewTIS procedure



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...18-31-exhaust-pipe-with-suspension/1VnZ72NOzz

PN 83192211602. Diesel particulate filter cleaner. 500 ml

PN 83192211603 Start kit diesel particle filter cleaner

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/partxref?q=83+19+2+211+603


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

This looks almost identical to the liqui moly kit in its operation


----------



## GSABest (Oct 30, 2015)

Do these work?? Anyone tried this option? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

